# New Nook ST won't connect to my wifi network



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just bought a Nook ST today.  Went through the steps, but it won't take my wifi password or security key.  Tried over and over and eventually called B&N customer service.  I wasted 45 minutes + with someone who didn't understand and had me do the same things over and over and over.

She wants me to take to a store and connect to wifi there to "find out if the problem is with the device or my router."  All my other wifi devices work with my router.  She also wanted me to call my router manufacturer (Cisco/Linksys).

Anyone else have a problem with this?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think K-boards people care much about nooks, but wanted to update to say that I connected to wifi at work (not easily, even though we don't need password here) and then was able to register my nook.  It's a useless device until it is registered.  The books I put onto it via cablibre at home are on there.  I couldn't see them until I registered the nook.  I think I'm keeping this, even if I can't hook up to my home wifi network.  I'm not planning on buying a lot of B&N ebooks.

I know this is a very busy time for customer service departments, because of all the people who received devices for Christmas, but B&N customer service on the phone is awful.  The woman had to put me on hold every time she had to ask one of their techs a question and then she would read the new item to me.  Really bad service. 

Update 1/1/12:  Someone on mobilereads said he had this problem and suggested that I push back button after it rejects my password and try it again.  That worked tonight.  So now that I've had my nook for 5 days, I can connect to home wifi.


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke (Nov 5, 2011)

Isn't it crazy how the best tech advice tends to come from other users on forums and not the tech departments who are supposed to help you?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jenna Bayley-Burke said:


> Isn't it crazy how the best tech advice tends to come from other users on forums and not the tech departments who are supposed to help you?


Yes. The forum people actually use these readers and CS at B&N just work there.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I had the so-called nook Classic (the first one) and could hardly keep it connected to WiFi.  It kept disconnecting itself and I spent a huge amount of time keying back in those horrible WiFi passwords.  Finally I just turned it off because it ate the battery and was a PITA.  Am sending the nook to a family member.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had the original Nook too (recently gave it to a friend) and had to turn it off rather than leave in sleep mode because the battery drained so quickly.  That is also an issue with my Nook ST.  I think they had advertised it as lasting 2 months, reading on it 1/2-hr. a day.  Mine loses battery power just leaving in sleep mode while not reading at all.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I finally got to see the nook ST at Target today and thought the page turn buttons were horrible.  It took too much pressure to push them in enough to turn the page.  The screen also wasn't as responsive as my Kindle Touch.


----------



## Teddy Jacobs (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a nook simple touch and I love it. I do have it rooted, though, which is pretty easy. Once it's rooted, you can install the kindle app, coolreader and fbreader and aldiko and just read anything. I agree about the buttons, but you can page turn touching the screen as well, and the matte screen doesn't get all fingerprinty.

I have a lot of ereaders but the (rooted) simple touch is my favorite for reading books. Low eye strain.

So if you have a nook touch and are unsatisfied I recommend rooting. The xda forum has a ton of information. Here's a link for the nook touch pages.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1198

Theodore


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Teddy Jacobs said:


> I have a lot of ereaders but the (rooted) simple touch is my favorite for reading books. Low eye strain.
> 
> Theodore


I forgot that the other Nook readers can be rooted! My husband is reading his FIRST book since high school right now on his phone. He's read manuals and other non-pleasure books... I was thinking about getting him a Kindle but I wonder if a Nook would be better in this instance for him. Hmmmm..... He's not interested in being able to change the font type (like I am). Hmmmm... something to think about. (I have a K4 next to my bed, a K4 in my purse, and a rooted Nook Color with the standard OS completely replaced with CM7.) _You'd think I would share... _


----------



## astonwest (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a Nook Simple Touch as well, and don't ever (intentionally) use the page turn buttons on the bezel...have only had a few times when using the screen to turn pages has been unresponsive.

I, too, was having issues where the device had trouble re-connecting to my home wi-fi after I'd go out and use another network. They might have cleared up that issue with a recent software update, though, because I haven't seen that happen in the past month or so (got it for Christmas).

Only major issue was the inability to cancel an order for a book that I inadvertently ordered (apparently, I had it on the "home" screen and placed it in my pocket, and must have bumped the screen just enough times to order one of the "recommended" titles?). Wish my wife (a Nook Color owner) would have told me about the password-protection option on purchases earlier...$9 later (yuck).


----------

